
Ask HN: Engineers/Designers in London, how is Brexit impacting you? - moystard
Fellow designers and engineers in London, European citizens or not, I was wondering if you guys were considering moving out of the UK (and London in particular) following the current Brexit situation?<p>It sounds like the UK is officially divorcing entirely from the EU, and the recent announcements regarding the rights of EU citizens, the non adhesion to the customs union as well as the lack of clarity on EU citizens rights following Brexit is clearly not helping having a clear view of what the future holds for immigrants in the UK.<p>I was therefore wondering if that was having an impact on your future, and what was your sentiment on all this? I would also be happy to hear the view of people who are&#x2F;were planning to move in the UK.
======
jamiethompson
I'm applying for Polish citizenship (available to me through my Polish
grandfather) in order to retain my EU citizenship in case I'm forced to leave
the UK. I would be very concerned as to what right to live and work elsewhere
in Europe I would have without that. Potentially very little. I have no firm
plans for leaving the UK at present however.

------
w_t_payne
I'm quite happy that I have Canadian citizenship, so if things continue down
the current path, I at least have an exit strategy...

